# History of the Reformed Presbyterian Church in America -- W.M. Glasgow



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 5, 2007)

As previously mentioned, W.M. Glasgow's _History of the Reformed Presbyterian Church in America_ has now been republished by Reformation Heritage Books (available online here).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 10, 2007)

My copy arrived today -- looks good! The cover photo of Geneva College (where Glasgow studied) is a nice touch.


----------

